# Avatars



## Christopher (Dec 1, 2003)

Normal users can't upload avatars? I can upload a profile picture, but the avatar option ain't there.


----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2003)

ok, I just changed the settings so you can upload a custom avatar. Let me know if it works. Thanks.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 1, 2003)

Workin now 

So how you liking vB3? The admin panel is a bit hard to get used to huh?


----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2003)

The admin panel in the old vb looks nicer.
Maybe just because I prefer the old color scheme better.
But the new one is ok, just learning about all the different functions.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh, I love the new panel much better. What style are you using? I like the Silver one.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Dec 4, 2003)

cute penguin is around ... that's good, at least i wouldn't feel tad lonely here with all you experts.


----------



## ian (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi A..A Welcome


----------



## Christopher (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey AA 

I signed up at your forums as well, but I'm ginna be busy tonight. Lots of things on the agenda (and vB3 Gamma a big one )


----------



## MarvinTheMartian (Dec 21, 2003)

what the hell is an avatar?...maybe im just being a muppet on this but i see it from time to time but no one ever talks about it.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Dec 22, 2003)

Definition of Avatar - From the Sanscrit for the incarnation of Godhead, an avatar is the 'body' you 'wear' in a virtual community - an animated, articulated representation of a human which represents you, the user, in any virtual environment. Some of the more sophisticated chat rooms provide the facility to 'chat' over the 'net via the visual representation of interacting human forms


----------



## Christopher (Dec 22, 2003)

In short -- its that little image under the username in posts


----------



## Aleksey (Dec 23, 2003)

Chroder said:
			
		

> Oh, I love the new panel much better. What style are you using? I like the Silver one.


What themes? All I see is jsut this plain old style, which I think could use some work...


----------



## Christopher (Dec 23, 2003)

No, not the forum style -- the Admin Control Panel style


----------



## AainaalyaA (Dec 23, 2003)

Aleksey said:
			
		

> What themes? All I see is jsut this plain old style, which I think could use some work...


oh oh...u willing to spend some serious dough in helping ian get a new theme?


----------



## flarn2004 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ian*, how are you supposed to get to your maser account settings that you mentioned earlier?
If it's for administrators only, please make it so anyone can use them.
And by the way, are there any benefits of not being a Junior Member?


----------



## flarn2004 (Dec 30, 2003)

When I said "your master account settings", I meant the ones for _my_ account.


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2003)

The user cp button up the top contains all the changes that you can make to your account. All other features are restricted to admins.


----------



## YSA (Jun 7, 2007)

I just uploaded my avatar and I got problem at all! 

Oh well, this thread's age is almost 4 years old by now, maybe there was a problem at that time but then everything got to be ok. I joined this forum very late eh? *blushed*


----------



## kobaj (Jun 7, 2007)

I dont think its very wise to revive a thread when you know its 4 years old AND avatars have been fixed by then.


----------



## nffc10 (Jun 7, 2007)

YSA said:


> I just uploaded my avatar and I got problem at all!
> 
> Oh well, this thread's age is almost 4 years old by now, maybe there was a problem at that time but then everything got to be ok. I joined this forum very late eh? *blushed*



WTH!!!! How long did you search for this thread? I'll be surprised if we aren't invited to your funeral any time soon!


----------

